# John Deere Buck EXT



## ramper (Jan 5, 2010)

We are about to buy a 2005 John Deere Buck EXT (500cc). We would like a recommendation as to what type (brand/size/etc.) plow to get. It currently does not have a winch so we need to know the truth about manual vs electric lift vs winch for raising the plow. We live in MN and have a long rural drive way (straight, and only one car wide).


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

moose 50" county Plow.

get a winch for the lifting part. 
is this ATV for just snow removal or will it get trail use as well?
the winch is handy for many thing's around the house.

gravel drive? 

any other ? just ask.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

A 60" Moose Plow with a winch lift would work good IMO.


----------



## ramper (Jan 5, 2010)

gravel drive 800+ feet long. As far as trail use, it will be used to work on our property and for fun, but not really trail riding.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

what is the avg amount of snow you'll be having to plow?

Moose makes the best Plows in my opion. 

for that amount ot length you'll want a County to roll/throw the snow farther.


----------



## ramper (Jan 5, 2010)

With the wind sometimes it gets deep. We have a 36 inch two-stage thrower too.

Only half that length is required to get out of the drive the other half is to the shed and can wait.

I am looking at this. I would need different mounts, and a way to lift (winch??)

http://http://rmn.craigslist.org/rvs/1755727779.html


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

that's a pretty good price and is pretty much just what you need.

would only need the mounting plate for your quad and then a winch for the up/down.

yea as long as you have the blower also you can get a 60" plow cause if the snow gets to deep for you to push you have the blower to bail you out.

if this was your only snow removal I'd want the 50" blade cause you can still push it through the deep snow it just takes longer due to smaller size.

looks like your on track.

the Eagle and Moose plow blade's are pretty much the same far as I can tell from Pic's, the eagle has a different push tube desgin than the Moose set up.

good luck sublime out.

I go Warn winch if you have the $$ other wise super winch is OK or Gorilla are decent as well.


----------



## ramper (Jan 5, 2010)

I had another JD dealers salesperson tell me that the Buck was worthless. He said that JD does not support the series and that they can not take them on trade. I think he is full of S*%t and this unit will serve me well. I do not want to buy something that I can not get parts for and with the Bombadier Traxter being the same unit I am not worried. I just do not want to make a $4000 mistake.


----------

